# Share your Photoshop Work !



## 7shivam9 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Making this thread in Show off section is Doesn't mean i'm a expert.  *I'm not a professional , but I love experimenting in Photoshop .. playing with Text's , editing pics , adding colors to them etc.
----------------------------------------------------------------

*Lets everybody Share there Photoshop works*  

Ill start with mine,

Before- 
*s29.postimg.org/kaa6hos87/Capture.jpg


after-
*s13.postimg.org/x4r9hgu5j/Done.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 9, 2013)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil005_zps8da92edf.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 9, 2013)

PRO FX ...... for BB too ! check this


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 9, 2013)

^TFS   BTW Guys new effect I found "Multiplicity"
Check this  
*s14.postimg.org/k9nrxaf9t/Final.jpg

Search on youtube for Tuts (Or I can make a written tut).. its dam simple and looks very Professional .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 11, 2013)

TFS ?


----------



## snap (Dec 11, 2013)

^^
tfs=thanks for sharing


----------



## root.king (Jan 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil005_zps8da92edf.jpg



nice work how did you do that ,im  a amature


----------



## root.king (Jan 24, 2014)

Yup made that half face and half skull photo manipulation :thumbup: tfs


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2014)

root.king said:


> Yup made that half face and half skull photo manipulation :thumbup: tfs



You mean you got how to do it? Share it!


----------



## root.king (Jan 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You mean you got how to do it? Share it!



Ans is already their, google for half skull half face


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil005_zps8da92edf.jpg


this is you?


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 24, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13380&d=1390586906

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13381&d=1390586920

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13382&d=1390586941

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13383&d=1390586953

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13384&d=1390587006


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> this is you?



Yeah.


----------



## T!M3 (Feb 4, 2014)

I can only make some random fb covers and profile pics since I am not really good at photoshop

View attachment 13487
View attachment 13488
View attachment 13489


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 18, 2014)

Made using* PicSay Pro* for Android
Not so easy editing with your fingers on a tiny mobile screen >_<

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/268/bhnw.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 18, 2014)

^nice !


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 15, 2014)

[MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION] you edited on a android congrats


----------



## Madh1261 (May 10, 2015)

where's the tutorial link for the multipicity bro?


----------



## iWOOFER (Aug 12, 2015)

It's not my Photoshop work..but check it out guys. *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/12/217a6a7c0278080f6e472a4fca64743d.jpg


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2015)

How to multiply images?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

good effort but the shadow looks fake
also you need to do selective color correction on the top edges of the car


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> good effort but the shadow looks fake
> also you need to do selective color correction on the top edges of the car


He says, its not his. Probably waste of advice.


----------



## iWOOFER (Oct 27, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> He says, its not his. Probably waste of advice.


No no..its mine.but its not a Photoshop work. Its 3d modeling.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2015)

iWOOFER said:


> No no..its mine.but its not a Photoshop work. Its 3d modeling.



really impressive!!

maya?


----------



## iWOOFER (Nov 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> really impressive!!
> 
> maya?


No modo and rendered in keyshot 5


----------



## kapoorkaran (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice picture work has done.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 28, 2016)

2 Year ago I was create this for my PS tutorial site.



and


----------



## saikiasunny (May 5, 2016)




----------



## cooljeba (Jul 5, 2016)

nice guys..


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 21, 2016)

7shivam1 said:


> *Making this thread in Show off section is Doesn't mean i'm a expert.  *I'm not a professional , but I love experimenting in Photoshop .. playing with Text's , editing pics , adding colors to them etc.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Lets everybody Share there Photoshop works*
> ...



Its Great jib you have done.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2017)

ByteSized93 said:


> *orig13.deviantart.net/baff/f/2014/275/6/0/funny_microsoft_photoshop__15_this_guy_by_creepypastafan116-d81b048.png XD


Picaso ka baap hai tu bhai. Time Magazine's Photo of the year award goes to you.


----------

